# "clumps" ?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The last few months my salt shaker is not letting the salt out because the salt is apparently getting wet and clumping. So is my ground garlic. What is causing this and how do I prevent it?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Humidity. Add a few grains of uncooked rice in the container.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok I have some rice. Thanks


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

That should fix your salt clumps. I see them in some restaurant that way. 

I had a clump in my rice. It turned out to be my cell phone.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I do the rice thing too. My Grandmother would break off a small piece of cracker and out in the salt shaker.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The rice isn't working....I've put half a dozen little pieces of rice in the salt shaker and it still clumps. The garlic is even worse. I even ordered some salt (with a shaker that stated it was air tight) and it is clumping too.  Have no idea what to do.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Give it a bit longer.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> The rice isn't working....I've put half a dozen little pieces of rice in the salt shaker and it still clumps. The garlic is even worse. I even ordered some salt (with a shaker that stated it was air tight) and it is clumping too.  Have no idea what to do.


Add more rice to the shaker....up to 1/4 of the shaker if necessary. That's what I have to do here on the humid coast and it does work.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

Don't use a shaker. Put kosher salt in a very small bowl. Take a pinch of salt and slowly distribute about eight inches above your food. You will find it much easier to evenly cover food and the larger grains are much tastier. Use the same technique to add salt while cooking.

The larger grains make clumping much less likely but if the salt clumps or get dirty, toss it out and refill.

I keep a small bowl on the counter while I cook and move it to the table when eating. Guests love being able to better control the amount and placement of salt on their plates. No one seems to mind having several fingers in the bowl...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, the addition of more rice seems to be better. I've also found if I don't remove the inner "sealer" of a new container and do not use the seive-type top, there is no clumping to worry about.


----------

